# Antec GX700 Discussion Thread



## The Sorcerer (Nov 12, 2013)

My good friend bought this case and I happen to put this system together. It seems to be a pretty good case for 4.2K, but since Antec India's marketing manager is under a strong impression that I am a brand basher (Hey, its not my fault if they sent a 2011 model case few months back and expect it to be as good as it is now- and their new PR agency who also handle Corsair are a pain to deal with ever since they fired the person who knows what she's doing) and deemed me as a mischief monger, this is not a full review, just an observation. Alas I doubt they would send this case for a longer period to do a review. 

Nevertheless, it is a good case and considering that 400R is not priced at around 4.2k like it used to be, this case does a pretty decent job, considering there's 5x 3.5"/2.5" HDD caddy, 2inch of space on top even with top panel fans and Noctua U12PSE2 with push pull installed, followed by a removable front panel section to clean the fans- and has fan filters on the front and for the bottom mount psu. 

For a 400- 600w psu units, the cable management should do just fine, but I think power supplies with large casing may have a tendency to make a mess of things:
*i.imgur.com/C5MJvFc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ath1ZeA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tKHu6HS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5VH4Dd0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dk0GKOa.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/TXXDrAC.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/mKzjVsg.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/0pb9F77.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/bYBhEBk.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/HSgVD1T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5MMuLZi.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/xp9iz8z.jpg

There are some minor cons. Stuff like PCIe slots being unusable...but nothing really major if you keep price into consideration. Having the front panel thing for the front fan is pretty sweet. 

HardOCP did an excellent review here: HARDOCP - Introduction - Antec GX700 ATX Computer Case Review


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 12, 2013)

i am looking to buy this case


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 12, 2013)

pretty good case and good photos


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

Really a good choice at that price point.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

Really a Good VFM cabinet


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2013)

shouldnt you put this in the reviews section??

nice case btw..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2013)

i found some negative things about GX700 but not major flaw except loss of a 140mm fan.
Antec GX700 - Performance Analysis and Conclusion | bit-tech.net


> Still unsatisfied with the initial high speed result, we followed our instinct about what we thought was the problem and unplugged the front roof fan. Sure enough, with the two remaining fans on high speed, the CPU knocks 4°C from its delta T for a much healthier result of 50°C (although our GPU delta T did increase slightly). What this demonstrates is that the *front roof fan was actually exhausting cool air from the case before it could reach our CPU cooler's fan.*
> Antec's own cooling setup evidently isn't optimal, as *it's actually better to disable one of the 140mm fans that even more annoyingly can't be repositioned anywhere else in the case.* Along with other minor niggles like the lack of anti-vibration rubber anywhere, relatively small space behind the motherboard tray and non-removable drive cage, this means that while the GX700 would still serve you well in most regards, it narrowly misses out on a recommendation


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2013)

Really good looking case.I think it has provision for 5 fans and also has cable management features but the only minus point in Corsair is that its cases are damn good but they are costly. The RMA for Corsair is that they have impeccable record.


----------

